# Millisekunden in Minuten und Sekunden umwandeln



## Goal (29. Apr 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

will Millisekunden in Minuten und Sekunden in dem Format mm:ss darstellen. Mit meinem Code gelingt es mir nicht. Wie muss es richtig heißen, damit er es richtig umwandelt?


```
long millis = 5999000 
Date d = new Date(millis)
SimpleDateFormat sdf = new SimpleDateFormat("mm:ss");
System.out.println(sdf.format(d));
```

Als Ergebnis müsste 99:59 rauskommen. In meinen Code bringt er 39:59. 

Bedanke mich im Voraus


----------



## Gast2 (29. Apr 2011)

Du bechnest ja auch eine Urzeit keinen Zeitintervall.

Was du machen willst geht nicht mit SimpleDateFormat und Date.

Ich wüsste keine Methode die das direkt macht.


```
long millis = 5999000;
		long secs = millis / 1000;
		long mins = secs / 60;
		long restsecs = secs % 60;
		System.out.println(mins +":"+restsecs);
```


----------



## Goal (29. Apr 2011)

So hab ich mir es auch scho überlegt, aber dann fehlt mir ja das richtige Format in mm:ss


----------



## Gast2 (29. Apr 2011)

Goal hat gesagt.:


> wie könnte man es denn umschreiben?



Hab ich oben noch reineditiert:


```
long millis = 5999000;
        long secs = millis / 1000;
        long mins = secs / 60;
        long restsecs = secs % 60;
        System.out.println(mins +":"+restsecs);
```


----------



## Goal (29. Apr 2011)

So hab ich mir es auch scho überlegt, aber dann fehlt mir ja das richtige Format in mm:ss, wenn die Minuten nur einstellig sind!


----------



## Asgar13 (29. Apr 2011)

sorry, du meinst wohl

 System.out.println(mins +":"+secs);


----------



## Gast2 (29. Apr 2011)

Goal hat gesagt.:


> aber dann fehlt mir ja das richtige Format in mm:ss



hä? Hast du doch dann? Was soll dir fehlen?


----------



## Goal (29. Apr 2011)

wenn die Minuten z.B. nur einstellig sind, also von 0 - 9


----------



## maki (29. Apr 2011)

Zur Umwandlung von Zeiteinheiten nimmt man TimeUnit.


----------



## Asgar13 (29. Apr 2011)

Als Ergebnis müsste 99:59 rauskommen. In meinen Code bringt er 39:59. 

Hole dir doch die Anzahl der Stunden *60 und addiere diese zu den Minuten


----------



## tfa (29. Apr 2011)

> wenn die Minuten z.B. nur einstellig sind, also von 0 - 9


[c]String.format("%02d", min)[/c]


----------



## Gast2 (29. Apr 2011)

Goal hat gesagt.:


> wenn die Minuten z.B. nur einstellig sind, also von 0 - 9



System.out.println(String.format("%02d", mins) +":"+String.format("%02d",restsecs));


----------



## tfa (29. Apr 2011)

fassy hat gesagt.:


> System.out.println(String.format("%02d", mins) +":"+String.format("%02d",restsecs));



[c]System.out.printf("%02d:%02d", mins, restsecs);[/c]


----------

